# HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMES aka AMY!!!!!!!!!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Rock on, today is your day. I hope it is an awesome day. HUGSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


:woof::woof::clap::roll::woof::woof:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy birthday girl  have a great day!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwwwww thank you very much!!!! bout to go have a a massage! trying to get better, beee sick with bronchitis and walking pneumonia. Starting to feel better so thanks for the bday wishes


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww dang girl, I hope yu feel better soon. Hugs enjoy that massage


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMES  hope its a great day 4 u !!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day you lucky duck


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

♫ Happy birthday to you ♫


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ames I am so sorry I didn't see this Happy Belated B-day! to my fellow Gemini LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chicky-doodle!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm late but Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you had a great day


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're a Gemini, I've gotta say Happy B-Day...that's three I know of now, including myself!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WHOO HOOO Gemini's in the house!!! they are the best hands down. lol

thanks for all the love everyone


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Eagle said:


> If you're a Gemini, I've gotta say Happy B-Day...that's three I know of now, including myself!!!


Me too  My B day's on Saturday :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy B day!


----------

